# Tabora Honey



## jim lyon (Feb 19, 2006)

Interesting that they don't actually list a floral source just a region. "From the Myombo woodlands" it says.


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

But the micro-nutrients are listed!


----------



## Ziva (Mar 13, 2011)

I'm very curious about that "Best Before" date. Only two years? And, for honey, why a "Best Before" date at all?

A few days ago I met a German beekeeper visiting relatives in the US. He had brought some of his honey from the north of Germany (near Hamburg). He wanted to trade a jar of his honey for a jar of my Blackberry honey and of course I was very happy to.

I can't read the label, but it also has a "Best Before" date of "Juni 2015". He didn't speak much English and I don't speak German at all so I couldn't ask why there was this date. He did say it was this year's honey. It's creamed and has a light wildflower taste to it.

Why the "Best Before" date of only two years?:scratch:


----------



## Barry (Dec 28, 1999)

I noticed that as well. Not sure why that would be on there. Perhaps that is the time before it granulates? I noticed the texture of the honey had very very small granular bits in it. I have no idea what kind of quality control goes into processing this honey either.


----------



## Ziva (Mar 13, 2011)

Barry, glad to know I'm not the only one confused by it! 

The German honey is already creamed (granulated). It was harvested only a couple months ago. I don't know if the nectar source produced naturally fine grained granulation in only a couple months, or if the beekeeper made it into creamed honey himself. But it is already granulated so the "Best By" date can't refer to that, for the German honey anyway.

As far as quality control, the German beek told me he has 14 hives. The label has his name and address on it so I'm guessing he does his own 'quality control'. 

So, I'm still :scratch:


----------



## DadJokesInc (Oct 13, 2016)

Barry said:


> I noticed that as well. Not sure why that would be on there. Perhaps that is the time before it granulates? I noticed the texture of the honey had very very small granular bits in it. I have no idea what kind of quality control goes into processing this honey either.


I know this is an old thread, but I came across it while doing some research for my job, and I think I have an answer.

I'm working with beekeepers in Tanzania and from what they tell the TFDA (Tanzania Food and Drugs Authority) requires that all food products have an expiry date. Even though honey doesn't actually expire, them's the rules according to the TFDA, so most beekeepers just pick an expiry date that's two years after harvesting.


----------



## DadJokesInc (Oct 13, 2016)

Barry said:


> I noticed that as well. Not sure why that would be on there. Perhaps that is the time before it granulates? I noticed the texture of the honey had very very small granular bits in it. I have no idea what kind of quality control goes into processing this honey either.


I know this is an old thread, but I came across it while doing some research for my job, and I think I have an answer.

I'm working with beekeepers in Tanzania and from what they tell the TFDA (Tanzania Food and Drugs Authority) requires that all food products have an expiry date. Even though honey doesn't actually expire, them's the rules according to the TFDA, so most beekeepers just pick an expiry date that's two years after harvesting.


----------

